# Crown Molding in the Kitchen



## Woody730 (May 19, 2008)

We're renovating our kitchen and putting crown molding on the wall and cabinets. In places the two meet. Is it better to butt the cabinet molding up to the wall molding or vice versa? The cabinet molding is slightly lower than the wall molding.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Woody730 said:


> The cabinet molding is slightly lower than the wall molding.


Why is this? Are they 2 different types of crown? Are the cabinets not flush to the ceiling?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

You can place a block where the 2 different profiles meet. We just placed a stained block slightly taller and wider than the larger crown for both profiles to kill into.



J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's another one. Notice the block on either side at the top of the microwave cabinet


J


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate doing what Jay's describing, but sometimes there's just not another option when two profiles meet. Jay, you guys made those look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, and yeah I don't love it, but sometimes it is the best solution. 

It is sometimes possible to cope into a differing crown profile, but that can be pretty difficult if you're someone who has never coped crown before...not the way to learn, it can be hard enough on a newbie to cope the same profile.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a clearer (hopefully) illustration.

J


----------



## Woody730 (May 19, 2008)

*Crown Molding*

Thanks for the input. This looks do-able. This or maybe returning the crown back to itself. Gotta run it by the boss (The Wife).


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

No problem, good luck with it. And of course, the boss is ALWAYS right.:thumbsup:

J


----------

